# Looking For A Good Home For 2 GSPs



## zmelt85 (Jan 19, 2020)

I have 2 two year old GSPs that I am willing to give to a good home. They are high energy dogs that need a place to run. Between work and my young daughter playing travel softball, I don’t have the time to spend with them that they deserve. They have not been trained to hunt, but they come from a good hunting line and I think they could still be trained to hunt. They are brother and sister. The female has been fixed, the male has not. I am not willing to split them up. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2020)

You should have no problem placing those dogs.  You might want to reconsider not splitting them up.  We deal with a lot of dogs and have found that if litter mates are kept together there is a tendancy for them to rely on each other with each doing what he does best.  This can result in some unusual personality traits and can really hurt the one left behind if the other dies early.  Split up they will develop into whole dogs just fine.


----------



## GRT24 (Jan 19, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice looking dogs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Really nice,,,,I wish we could get them up here,,,,lots of room,,,,


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Feb 1, 2020)

You still have these  two dogs?


----------



## Ronald Elliott Andrers (Mar 15, 2020)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> You still have these  two dogs?


HI, what is your location?


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 16, 2020)

Best of luck rehoming them.


----------



## nchunterga19 (Sep 8, 2020)

did you rehome these two?


----------



## tillWill (Sep 10, 2020)

I hope those two cuties will find there home soon


----------

